# My new GSD (Ho'Ku) and Rottweiler (Duke)



## xedordx (Jan 28, 2011)

Picked up my New Loved ones Duke and Ho'ku, i can't tell you guys enough how in love i am with these pups, there both so beautiful and playful and they were eating iams large breed, but i switched them over to Wellness super5mix for large breed puppies and they couldn't be happier! Hope you guys agree as well!

Ho'ku at 9 Weeks (15.9 lbs) and Duke at 8 weeks (13.4 lbs)


















Ho'ku at 10 weeks (19 lbs) and Duke at 9 weeks (17 lbs)

















Ho'ku at 11 weeks( 22.5 lbs) and Duke at 10 weeks (21 lbs)


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Congrats,they're both adorable! Hide your shoes.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

the cuteness.... it hurts... **explodes from the extreme cuteness overload**


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

Cute! You definately have your hands full! I could never have two puppies at once!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Congratulations on some pretty nice puppies.

It looks nice out where you are at. 

Good luck on all the training and socialization, two puppies at once -- just a note about that, ordinary mathematics does not work. 1 + 1 does not equal 2 when it comes to the needs of two pups being raised together.


----------



## xedordx (Jan 28, 2011)

thanks everybody, i definably have my hands full with these to little monsters, shoes are hidden and my mathematics are right, 1 + 1 does not equal 2 ^_^ thanks though! i love all the other GSDs on here there Gorgeous


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

The 'Dynamic Duo'. I can see those 2 getting into tons of trouble together.


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

Awwww so cute.... but dang, two puppies at once, not sure whether I should congratulate you or sympathize! Lol!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh they are going to have an unbreakable bond when they grow up. They are adorable as EVER!!! <3 You can tell those babies are spoiled!!! TOO CUTE!!!!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Ahhh they are ADORABLE!!!! Please continue to post lots of pics!!!

I could never do two puppies at once! My patience would be non-existent lol


----------



## xedordx (Jan 28, 2011)

thanks everybody, i know it will be hard, but i have alot of time to kill so my patience is through the roof, i do separate them often, but the GSD goes bananas. but he calms down after 30 mins or so...


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

OMG they are both too adorable :wub: :wub: Yes please do keep us updated with LOTS of pics!! :


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Holy smokes they are cute! I love the 2nd pic the most. Good luck to you on raising 2 at a time, yikes!


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Soapbox warning:How long do you have them separated for? If the GSD is going bananas when the Rottweiler is not present you need to do several things. You need to give the GSD an opportunity to become independent of the rottweiler. Take them on separate walks, separate socialization time, separate training time. Having two puppies is doable, but to do it right takes alot of time, patience and diligence so they don't become dependent on eachother and look to you instead of the other. I'm sure you're doing great, but I worry about the starting of Separation Anxiety with your GSD. /Soapbox.

In other news: I just died of the cute. :wub: I love rottweilers, and GSDs. What a duo!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congratulations of two very adorable pups!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

cute


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Must. . . not. . .snuggle. . .computer. . . screen. . . resisting. . !


----------



## Rosa (Sep 18, 2010)

ohhhh how cute are they!!:wub:


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Picture updates mandatory! Adorable!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh yes, LOTS of pictures, they grow fast when they are that little. I say once a week we want pictures!!


----------



## Infamous_GSD (Oct 27, 2010)

Beautiful Puppies! 

I was also going to do the same as you but got the Shepherd only, atleast for now. Will definetly be getting a Rottweiler soon.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so jealous. Need a babysitter????


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Emoore said:


> Must. . . not. . .snuggle. . .computer. . . screen. . . resisting. . !


:rofl:


----------



## Chowgal (Dec 21, 2009)

Congrats!

They're adorable!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Total cuties!


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

so cute!! that second picture is priceless :wub:


----------



## xedordx (Jan 28, 2011)

At 11 Weeks: Duke 22.5 lbs and 12 weeks Hoku 24 lbs

































At 12 Weeks : Duke 25lbs, and 13 weeks Ho'ku 27lbs


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

How many times can I say AWWWW????? Looks like Duke may not be a big fan of Scooby Doo. LOL!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Great looking pups! So adorable


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Must. . . not. . .snuggle. . .computer. . . screen. . . resisting. . !


LOL I agree with you on this... so hard not to hung the screen and be filled with cuteness


----------



## BCOWANWHEELS (Nov 24, 2011)

I couldnt imagine life without a gsd at my side. Nice dogs !!!!


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

It took me a long time to decide between a GSD and a Rottweiler. Never once did my husband say "Why don't we just get both?" You are so lucky and they are so beautiful.


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

AWWWWW!!!!!!! That is all


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Guess I'm the party pooper here, but I see 2 puppies tied out on chains? The rottie is an extremely poor example of the breed(I used to show them many moons ago). 
OP hasn't been back since, wonder how it worked out, hope he/she still has them.

Annette


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

bocron said:


> Guess I'm the party pooper here, but I see 2 puppies tied out on chains? The rottie is an extremely poor example of the breed(I used to show them many moons ago).
> OP hasn't been back since, wonder how it worked out, hope he/she still has them.


There's also pics of them in the house. I figured maybe they use tie-outs like I do, when I want to work out in the un-fenced front yard, I bring the dog out with me and put him on a tie-out. When I'm done, the dog comes back inside with me.


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

I dont think calling the rottie a poor example of the breed is very nice. The OP has the puppy and loves it. Why comment on its looks now. 
I understand that you are a breeder so may not look on its structure favorably but many of us on this forum have dogs that are not quite up to standard and it can hurt hearing a comment like that. The puppy is adorable and the OP is happy, that should be enough.


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

I hate to be a party pooper too... But, I just have to add my 2 cents in here. I'm aware the OP already has the puppies, obviously loves them and I really do hope they do right by them both. But, wow 2 puppies at once!?! Just a week apart in age!?!? They are going to have a very challenging road ahead of them. I would never get two puppies at the same time and most certainly not two puppies of different breeds at that. 

BTW both are very cute and I wish you all the luck with them. =)


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

catz said:


> I dont think calling the rottie a poor example of the breed is very nice. The OP has the puppy and loves it. Why comment on its looks now.
> I understand that you are a breeder so may not look on its structure favorably but many of us on this forum have dogs that are not quite up to standard and it can hurt hearing a comment like that. The puppy is adorable and the OP is happy, that should be enough.


I totally agree  it doesn't matter if the rottie is up to standard or not, as long as the OP is happy and content with the puppy. I def couldn't handle two puppies at the same time, my patience and nerves would be shot LOL congrats to the OP for taking on a huge challenge, hopefully it worked out for her


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

bocron said:


> The rottie is an extremely poor example of the breed(I used to show them many moons ago).


So what is he supposed to do with it? Kill it?


----------



## Gracie's My Girl (May 27, 2011)

They are both just too cute! Best of luck raising them!


----------

